# '07 Schwinn Peloton Bikes



## labadanj (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi!

Does anyone have experience/feedback on the new Schwinn Peloton carbon fiber bikes? I saw one in a local shop (the lowest priced bike with 105 stuff); didn't have time to ride it but the frame looked nice and seemed a good deal.

Anyone with first hand experience?

Thanks!

John


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you're looking for a 105 bike you can get one for much less than the $1599 list price for the Schwinn, but you may have to settle for an aluminum frame.


----------

